# If you could roadtrip with any 3 people from the board...



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 28, 2006)

who would it be?


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

Rainy, FLO and SVS  The three of them have really inspired me and I think we could have some really outrageously long, silly and half-stoned conversations


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 28, 2006)

Fatlane, Ivy, and LnL.

They just seem like cool people to hang with.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd pick Fat Lane for the humor
Saedian for the intellectual conversation
Ann Marie for the cankles hehe


----------



## Zoom (Mar 28, 2006)

Which ones are single?


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Which ones are single?




Which ones are polyandrous? 

JK Zoom


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Couldn't pick just three. We'd have to have a tour bus for the number of people I'd choose, with my honey being number one, of course.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Feeling shallow today, so I would pick Sadeian, Eightyseven, and The Weatherman. And Ryan. I know this is 4, but one will have to go in the trunk or something since I refuse to narrow it down further.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks, Missa! I feel the same.

I'm with Tina about the number though, no way could I choose just three. Vegas is kind of going to be a roadtrip of sorts. The whole reason I'm going is to spend a week with all the cool women I've met from here and chat. Luckily it's not limited to three.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd have to say that first and foremost would be Sandy and Wayne . Wayne, and I "think" Sandy are originally from N.J. as am I. So I'm sure we'd have lots to goof on!!
SL would be third choice because she is Sandy's new adopted daughter and because I've got a major crush on her. Unlike Sandy, I am a "Mrs. Robinson!"
Sorry SL, I don't mean to freak you out or anything. It's not like we'll ever meet and I'll be good. I'll just admire you from afar.
Redhead would be a close runner-up. She seems to be a total goofball!!! I mean that in the best of ways!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks, Missa! I feel the same.
> 
> I'm with Tina about the number though, no way could I choose just three. Vegas is kind of going to be a roadtrip of sorts. The whole reason I'm going is to spend a week with all the cool women I've met from here and chat. Luckily it's not limited to three.




I hate bashes, but I love Vegas, so one day I may actually go to that thing myself. It would have to be a different hotel though. 

Yeah, I'm spoiled, so what of it?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

It's cool and flattering, Sweet. 

It'd be hard for me to pick three... Ryan definately because I've gotten to know him so well and I know we'd have fun. Definately Carrie! She rocks and loves animals as much as I do and is incredibly witty! And Moonvine! She's too cool for words, and we could go hunting for young boy ass together!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I am honored. When are we going? (I promise not to make you ride in the trunk).


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Awesome! I wish I COULD go on a roadtrip. We'll make Ryan ride in the trunk, but we'll have to break his legs because he's 6' 2".  How's next week?


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

Next week is good for me, as long as we can share the young boy ass.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 28, 2006)

Right on! I'm a GOOD sharer!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I hate bashes, but I love Vegas, so one day I may actually go to that thing myself. It would have to be a different hotel though.
> 
> Yeah, I'm spoiled, so what of it?



That'd be cool. They say this year is the year to go!


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> That'd be cool. They say this year is the year to go!




Alas, I can't go this year. I've got a trip to Ohio for a wedding, a trip to Disneyworld, a cruise, and another wedding in Chicago all still scheduled for this year. I will be lucky if I can make it to all these things, let alone something else!

Why this year, as opposed to other years?


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Alas, I can't go this year. I've got a trip to Ohio for a wedding, a trip to Disneyworld, a cruise, and another wedding in Chicago all still scheduled for this year. I will be lucky if I can make it to all these things, let alone something else!
> 
> Why this year, as opposed to other years?



It's a big anniversary. I forget which year though.


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

I think it's the 10th? And this is the last year the Stardust will be standing, they're gonna blow it up sometime around New Years, I think? There goes the best bash hotel!


----------



## mark1 (Mar 28, 2006)

1. Cindy G, 2. Latina Heat 3. Rowan


----------



## moonvine (Mar 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> I think it's the 10th? And this is the last year the Stardust will be standing, they're gonna blow it up sometime around New Years, I think? There goes the best bash hotel!




Personally I like staying at the Paris, though I wouldn't mind playing video poker at the Stardust.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

That's a tough one but I think I can narrow it down to 4: 
* 
Sadeian Linguist* - because I adore her and it could be a mother/daughter trip! lol 

*Tina* - I've known Tina for so long and I have always wanted to know her better - we have so much in common and I think it would be great to spend some time with her. 

*Carrie *- Cause I know there's a spitfire under that gorgeous red hair - and she and I could cause some real trouble. 

*Buffie* - I just have to get to know her better - she's fabulous! 
*************************************************** 

Now on a second trip I would want to have: 
* 
Kara* - because I just think she and I could be great friends 

*Vickie* - I've known her for way too long too without meeting - I would love to spend some time with her too. 

*BigSexy920* - Jersey girls and all I think we would just click! 
 
**************************************************** 

And on another trip using a Big BUS - everyone else!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PAR-TAY!


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Thank you, Sandie. :kiss2: You and Wayne would definitely be on the bus, too. But no monkey business -- I know how you two horney kids are!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Sandie. :kiss2: You and Wayne would definitely be on the bus, too. But no monkey business -- I know how you two horney kids are!



See you know us too well! LOL:doh:


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> Rainy, FLO and SVS  The three of them have really inspired me and I think we could have some really outrageously long, silly and half-stoned conversations



Sounds sooooooooooooooo fun! When do we leave!!


----------



## Morganne (Mar 28, 2006)

Ladyrose,Goddess Patty,Ginger, Mary Ann and Gilligan... I added that to see if you were paying attention


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 28, 2006)

Ok all girl trip, Jes BB and Rainy . Boys would be Conrad of course,Brian, and maybe Vince to spark things up a bit


----------



## Jes (Mar 28, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Ok all girl trip, Jes BB and Rainy . Boys would be Conrad of course,Brian, and maybe Vince to spark things up a bit


I'm proud to say that BSexy and I already took 2 mini road trips!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 28, 2006)

Firstly... Moonvine, you're adorable. I'm honored! 

As far as my three choices for the road trip (oh, how I love road trips!)... AnnMarie (for fun, intelligent, witty banter... and yeah, so she's really cute too, okay?), UberAris (we tend to agree on a whole lot of things, I really respect your opinion, and we'd have to find us some fat cuties along the way... always more fun with a friend!), and Largenlovely (my other selfish pick... I can't help but wanting to have a sweet, sassy, and funny southern-accented hottie, can I?). 

However... all of you, of course, would be incredibly fun!


----------



## missaf (Mar 28, 2006)

Road trip, hell, everybody! Let's do BUS TOURS! ROFL!   :wubu:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 28, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> !
> ***************************************************
> 
> Now on a second trip I would want to have:
> ...




I didnt see me there. How about this I load up my car with Jersey Girls and head across town to you guys. That could be fun


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the invite, Berna  I say we do in-car makeovers while driving over a gravel road. That should be good for some hilarity.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 28, 2006)

missaf said:


> Road trip, hell, everybody! Let's do BUS TOURS! ROFL!   :wubu:



Haha. The Dimensions crowd rents a bus and tours North America. Why not? I've always wanted to see the natural beauty in the north and west of Canada, and all that the United States has to offer. I must get to the Pacific Coast before I die.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

I have too many here I'd love to travel on a trip with. If I could rent a tour bus though, I'd start with: 

Rainyday
Tina
Vickie
Miss Toodles
Jamie
Michelle
Carrie
Swamptoad (for musical entertainment)
Traci Jo
Donnalicious
SB

and many others--hell, why don't we just rent a dozen tour busses!:eat2:


----------



## UberAris (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I can't pick 3 but... I guess I would pick the 2 people I know best, Lilly and Saturdayasusual


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Sweetnecked...thank you; I am a goofball at times!

Boy...I'd have to do a lot of trips

*First one*
Vickie
Tina
Jes

*Second*
SL 
Moonvine
AnnMarie

*Third*
TraciJo
Sandie Z
Joa

*Fourth* Gosh I'm doin' a lot of traveling this year
Missaf
HottieMegan
Carrie (two reds, do make a right!)

*Fifth*
Boderesque Babe
FatLane
Sandie R


*P.S. I HAVE TO DRIVE - I GET CAR SICK!  *


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 28, 2006)

Minefield of a question, Chippy. A diplomacy-wrecker, fer sure. I'm clearer about who I'd _not_ want in my car, but I think I'll keep both lists to myself.

However.

I'm gonna go with Egbert and Egbert's dog (a lurker), because I've already roadtripped with them a few times, and except for the time the navigator fell asleep and we ended up an hour off course, I think we make a damn good team. For a third, I'd scan the bottom end of the members list, and choose whomever has the least number of posts, so's they'll be all quiet and stuff. And less likely to challenge me for control of the stereo.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

Well..no one picked me..so I'll go allll alone..lol *SOB*

I actually agree with BB..I know who I WOULDN'T want in my car. Like Rainy, I'm headed on an actual road trip to Vegas and I'm looking forward to meeting many of my online friends from dimensions..

I'm still pretty bummed that no one loves me..lol


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..no one picked me..so I'll go allll alone..lol *SOB*
> 
> I actually agree with BB..I know who I WOULDN'T want in my car. Like Rainy, I'm headed on an actual road trip to Vegas and I'm looking forward to meeting many of my online friends from dimensions..
> 
> I'm still pretty bummed that no one loves me..lol


Maybe you're only loved by those who hate roadtrips?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Maybe you're only loved by those who hate roadtrips?




You are right..lol..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..no one picked me..so I'll go allll alone..lol *SOB*


You ride with us, Misty. How do you feel about Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Cash? And a dog who'll likely be standing on your face much of the time?


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 28, 2006)

I want Misty in my car too!!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 28, 2006)

hehe dont worry MM no one picked me either not even the ones i picked *sad chippy* *finds pie* *happy chippy*


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

LOL..pity rides..gotta love them  I appreciate it though..lol..

*goes off to cry in my beer* lol..j/k..I'm a rum girl


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 28, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> hehe dont worry MM no one picked me either not even the ones i picked *sad chippy*


You eat upholstery, poop in the glove box, and wedge yourself under the brake pedal, Chippy. Whaddya expect?


----------



## ripley (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> I actually agree with BB..I know who I WOULDN'T want in my car. Like Rainy




At first I read it like that, lol. :shocked:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

Tina said:


> Thank you, Sandie. :kiss2: You and Wayne would definitely be on the bus, too. But no monkey business -- I know how you two horney kids are!


*** pouting ***

Aw ... you're no fun!!!! There's NO business like Monkey Business!!!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> At first I read it like that, lol. :shocked:



OH NO! That's not how it was meant in the least bit.. :doh:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't limit to three, either. So I guess I'd have to pick some of the people I really enjoy commuicating with on these boards:

Larry the Shivering Chipmunk
Swamptoad
Tina (and Biggie, because they should spend more time together)
Conrad and Ruby (can't break up the set)
Sandie Sabo & Guy (ditto on the set)
Sandie (cause she's part of my set)

---and just to make the trip more fun for all:

Buffie (and hubby)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 28, 2006)

I doubt if they are board members but I'd go on a road trip with these guys any day...

1. Vin Diesel
2. Harrison Ford
3. Brad Pitt

Oh yeah and Misty too!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I doubt if they are board members but I'd go on a road trip with these guys any day...
> 
> 1. Vin Diesel
> 2. Harrison Ford
> ...



Umm..that's a road trip I'll take anyday..and thanks Nancy..I was feeling way unloved


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Umm..that's a road trip I'll take anyday..and thanks Nancy..I was feeling way unloved



Don't worry, Misty. I'm sure the boys would make us both feel loved  

(I really enjoy living in my fantasy world...It's pretty here)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Don't worry, Misty. I'm sure the boys would make us both feel loved
> 
> (I really enjoy living in my fantasy world...It's pretty here)




Getting all hot and bothered just thinking about it


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the invites, y'all! I'm ready!! Gettin' the bus ready, too, and it's gonna be a big one (heh. it's _gotta_ be!).


----------



## fatlane (Mar 28, 2006)

Teach me to come late to this thread...

I would choose the three highest bidders to be in my car and then donate the proceeds to MS research efforts.

But Jane gets to ride in the rumble seat, regardless.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> Well..no one picked me..so I'll go allll alone..lol *SOB*
> 
> I actually agree with BB..I know who I WOULDN'T want in my car. Like Rainy, I'm headed on an actual road trip to Vegas and I'm looking forward to meeting many of my online friends from dimensions..
> 
> I'm still pretty bummed that no one loves me..lol



Hey MM, nobody picked me either. We should go together, we'll blow all of their roadtrips away!!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 28, 2006)

If you've ever PMed me on your own accord, you're in my car.  


Good thing I'm the one with the car, lol


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

ripley said:


> At first I read it like that, lol. :shocked:




You should see the PM she missent in chat once. It said "I wouldn't go on a road trip with rainy even if Vin Diesel, Harrison Ford and Brad Pitt were her brothers and she promised to fix me up."

P.S. Yay! I think I get a place in Allie's car.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> You should see the PM she missent in chat once. It said "I wouldn't go on a road trip with rainy even if Vin Diesel, Harrison Ford and Brad Pitt were her brothers and she promised to fix me up."
> 
> P.S. Yay! I think I get a place in Allie's car.



Ok, Rainy you can come too. But like I told Misty I'll share Vin and Brad but Harrison is all mine!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 28, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok, Rainy you can come too. But like I told Misty I'll share Vin and Brad but Harrison is all mine!



Thanks. I'll drive and you all can make out in the backseat. Just don't fog up the windows!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hey MM, nobody picked me either. We should go together, we'll blow all of their roadtrips away!!!



Hot damn


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks. I'll drive and you all can make out in the backseat. Just don't fog up the windows!


LMFAO..the rolling sex mobile...can you imagine all the weight in that thing..we'd really be Big pimpin' eatin' cheese


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Awesome! I wish I COULD go on a roadtrip. We'll make Ryan ride in the trunk, but we'll have to break his legs because he's 6' 2".  How's next week?



Hey! I'm 6'3"!


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

My list:

1) TheSadeianLinguist
2) FitChick
3) Vince

I find all three to be interesting, even though I don't necessarily agree with everything they say.


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Teach me to come late to this thread...
> 
> I would choose the three highest bidders to be in my car and then donate the proceeds to MS research efforts.
> 
> But Jane gets to ride in the rumble seat, regardless.


Thank you, Sweetie. 

We're getting the microbus fixed, so whoever can smoodge in can go.

FL will be the navigator, BB gets complete control of the stereo, and Chippy can cankle ride wherever he can find a spare cankle. (Also bringing tow rope and roller skates if he gets too frisky.)


----------



## RedHead (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan said:


> My list:
> 
> 1) TheSadeianLinguist
> 2) FitChick
> ...



Ryan...I was thinking the same thing....but I just cannot imagine being in a small enclosed space for any length of time where SL would have the ability to be in physical contact with Vince....or FC for that matter.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 28, 2006)

Ryan said:


> My list:
> 
> 1) TheSadeianLinguist
> 2) FitChick
> ...



That right there is a recipe for bloodshed...I'll sell tickets if you could organize it.


----------



## Mini (Mar 28, 2006)

If I was anything but a raging asshole with a gross superiority complex I'd feel kinda bummed for being left out. >_>


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 28, 2006)

I'd pick Mini. Just Mini.

*EDIT*: Hehe, no, but seriously. Echoes would be up there. So would Blueeyedevie (who hardly ever posts ). Buffie and Tina would be in there, because they're great. I wouldn't leave out Mini or swamptoad. Vince would be great conversation. And I'm leaving others out. I was only allowed 3, and I went above. Oh well. *shrugs*

No one picked me. I'm relieved. !


----------



## Ryan (Mar 28, 2006)

RedHead said:


> Ryan...I was thinking the same thing....but I just cannot imagine being in a small enclosed space for any length of time where SL would have the ability to be in physical contact with Vince....or FC for that matter.





Blackjack said:


> That right there is a recipe for bloodshed...I'll sell tickets if you could organize it.



Yeah, yeah, yeah. Riding in a car for long periods of time can get really boring. Watching my fellow travellers yell at each other could provide much-needed entertainment. 

But I'm sure everyone would get along...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I was anything but a raging asshole with a gross superiority complex I'd feel kinda bummed for being left out. >_>


it's ok..I felt kinda bummed..but I was never popular in school either  

you can ride on the I didn't get picked bus


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 28, 2006)

Mini said:


> If I was anything but a raging asshole with a gross superiority complex I'd feel kinda bummed for being left out. >_>


It's a leg room issue, Mini. We've seen your stats.


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> I'd pick Mini. Just Mini.
> 
> *EDIT*: Hehe, no, but seriously. Echoes would be up there. So would Blueeyedevie (who hardly ever posts ). Buffie and Tina would be in there, because they're great. I wouldn't leave out Mini or swamptoad. Vince would be great conversation. And I'm leaving others out. I was only allowed 3, and I went above. Oh well. *shrugs*
> 
> No one picked me. I'm relieved. !



Now, see, this is why I will have a bus, because I'm picking pretty much everyone -- which includes all the people who said no one chose them. Might have to be a caravan of busses. And at each stop, we could mingle and change busses to have a chance to talk with new people. Fun! You and your sweetie included, of course.


----------



## Jane (Mar 28, 2006)

I figure we can get 17 or so in the microbus...anyone who wants to go is welcome!!!! We'll pile people in by layers.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 28, 2006)

Ya know, all these road trips should converge on Hillsboro, TX in October so everyone can attend Paul Delacroix's Middlefaire. And we could all meet.

Just a thought...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 28, 2006)

Jane said:


> I figure we can get 17 or so in the microbus...anyone who wants to go is welcome!!!! We'll pile people in by layers.



I call shotgun.


----------



## Tina (Mar 28, 2006)

Heh. Jane, someone is bound to get squashed in that deal.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

First things first, where are we goin? Because I'm not down with heat, traffic, bumpy roads, vast expanses of flatness (sorry Kansas fans), stereo nazis, less than 5 restroom breaks per 10 hours of driving, or being in the car. So it looks like we're flying... and yes a meal will be served on this open-bar flight.

As pilot, I want Misse... and she knows why she's in the PILOT's seat... ahem. (I can just picture her blushing right now, blushing at her own naughty thoughts.)

Co-pilot will be Fatlane, because for whatever reason, I have a suspicion he's probably like MacGuyver or some junk and he could fly the mutha should Misse have too many fruity vodka cocktails, not that she would. 

In first class would be Sandie Z, Jane, Lilly, AnnMarie, Heather, Karoline, Miss Stacie, Deidra, Tina, Redhead, and my other girlies... (sorry, just the ladies in first class, I have my reasons). 

First class flight attendants... the fine bald guy from Miami Ink and those two smokin hot brothers from Trick My Truck.

In Business First Class are da boys... Chimpi, Russ, Chippy, Captain Sanders, Dan ExMachina, Eagle, all y'all... (hey it's still better than coach, gotta give the girls the good seats, dig?) But I'll throw in some sexy curvy flight attendants for yas, too. Promise. 

And HA HA, fooled some of ya! It's Buffie! I snaked Fatlane's avatar because that's what evil girls do when we're bored. Hee hee hee!!!

Please arrive at the airport 1 hour before your departure time. Only 2 carry-ons per passenger. In the event of a "water landing", your seat cushion may be used as a giant pair of lips to kiss your butt goodbye.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

**tied to the luggage rack**

Don't forget to rub suncreen on my not-so-fuzzy areas.


----------



## Buffie (Mar 29, 2006)

Why ya wanna ride there, Fuzzy? We've got a seat for you on the plane... Unless the 'tied to the rack' thing is part of your fun. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

I didn't tie myself, if that's what you mean.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 29, 2006)

Gah, bloody stolen avatars fooled me not once but twice. First Buffie with Fatlane's, then Fuzzy with AnnMarie's. 

I'm glad for their sakes that nobody picked me to go along with them.  They would only find disappointment and perhaps some other things.


----------



## Ash (Mar 29, 2006)

You're with me, Thrifty. And Mini, too. 

Hey, I'm liking the possibilities here.

Any other boys wanna ride along?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> You're with me, Thrifty. And Mini, too.
> 
> Hey, I'm liking the possibilities here.
> 
> Any other boys wanna ride along?



:O I also am liking the possibilities here.  Any other young ladies want to ride along too?


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 29, 2006)

*Volunteers to be in Ashley's car*


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, I've been reflecting on this question all day - because I'm just exactly that kind of dork. There are absolute hordes of people here I'd want to cram into this trip (and y'all know who you are, most likely), but I think it'd be pretty fun and rewarding to take 3 of our cutie-patootie self-admitted young shy-with-the-girls guys here on a roadtrip: Blackjack, Thrifty McGriff, and Mini. 

All three are so smart, funny, and sweet (okay, Mini's sweet streak is perhaps buried a bit deeper than the other two's, but I'm certain it's there ), and all three need to learn that they are fantastic guys with a lot to offer women. What would we do, you ask? Hmm....attend a fat girl burlesque show or two, I'd give them a crash course in Flirting 101 (and yeah, I'd be a trouper and let them hone their skills on me), an adorable self-awareness intervention, things like that. 

Oh. And we'd look for a time machine so Blackjack and I could be the same age, but that goes without saying.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

P.S. Thank you to everyone who chose me!! I feel like the belle of the ball, and I'm a kickass road trip companion. I've driven cross-country TWICE, y'know.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

It's official, Carrie. Your new nick is The Dirty Thirty-Something! You and your boys...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Now, if I got a second trip, BTW, I'd defo want Sandie Z, Redhead, and Vickie!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> who would it be?



Oh wow....the choices.....the choices....

Well...

hmmmmm, do I wanna be in a car fulla cute guys...or a car fulla fun chickies?

OK, the chickies win out...

Tina, BoBabe & FL. (FL you can come in drag.)

Oh, and we need to be in a big old cadillac convertable - top down.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 29, 2006)

mark1 said:


> 1. Cindy G, 2. Latina Heat 3. Rowan



Someone picked me, cool...thanks Mark1. Hope you got a fat-friendly car!


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I haven't really spoken to many people on here. I'd have to say UberAris because he's the person I know best from here and would make the trip TONS of fun, Thrifty because he seems really awesome (yep. you're coming with us!), and hmm... Boteroesque Babe, because she mentioned Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Cash. Great road trip music.  

So, when are we leaving?


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

_Hop in my Chrysler,
it's as big as a whale
and it's about to set sail!_ -- The B52's

The Fat Girl (and honorary fat girl) Road Trip! Sounds like fabulous fun, Sandie. Thank you for the invite!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 29, 2006)

saturdayasusual said:


> hmm... Boteroesque Babe, because she mentioned Jimi Hendrix and Johnny Cash. Great road trip music.



Both of those guys are dead, saturday. A road trip with them would probably suck.


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

But one with you would be hilarious.


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2006)

Okay, no one said me. I am getting in my Mad Max car and running you all off the road. Bastards.








Disclaimer: This was tongue-in-cheek. I don't run people off the road. Well, on purpose anyway.


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Ripley, silly, you're on the bus!


----------



## missaf (Mar 29, 2006)

Woah, I didn't make the short bus...

I'll go rent a convertible instead


----------



## shy guy (Mar 29, 2006)

Well I don't really know to many people on this board but I can get along with any one so hear are my pic's UberAris(He's on my buddy list...plus I think he's really cool ) and my other two Ivy:smitten: and Kellie Kay:smitten: ...look I don't know them but something tells me that they be a lot of fun to have on a roadtrip and whay didn't any one pic me to go on a roadtrip with?( growns ) don't I look like fun to you?....later


----------



## Emma (Mar 29, 2006)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## shy guy (Mar 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


What do mean?


----------



## Vince (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, let's see. I think we could borrow my ex-friend Heather's mobile bus complete with kitchen, shower, toilet, 3 TVs, hi-fi sound system and queensized bed.

I would have to bring Gangstadawg and George from Holland and me mate Mini to change light bulbs. Conrad can come if Ruby will let him go. The way I see it we need a flashlight and roadmap of the USA. On this BBW Express Discovery Tour we will head for Texas to see if we can get lucky. We can park the bus at Costco and hang around the local Walmart. I can coach the lads about how to pick up big gals. Conrad can stay in the bus checking out Dimensions. Heck, if the lads mess up no one is hurt and it will be a great learning experience. I know Tigers Lily, Ladyrose, Angel, Lilly, Tracijo, Michelle, Fitchick, Em and Big Sexy are hot to climb aboard this Admirer's Dreambus. However, I am too wise to go mixing all those ladies together. Soon enough they would sabotage the trip and leave us stranded somewhere and take off by themselves. Nope, just the lads out for a good time and a few laughs.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Holy Toledo, it's begun! I'm now Buffie!

Cooool. I could get used to that...


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> It's official, Carrie. Your new nick is The Dirty Thirty-Something! You and your boys...



I am SO changing my title to this.


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Jane said:


> I figure we can get 17 or so in the microbus...anyone who wants to go is welcome!!!! We'll pile people in by layers.


We can do better--put the squashees at the bottom and the Dommes at the top! And that, my friends, will be a tiramisu that everyone wants!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I am SO changing my title to this.



That's so awesome!


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> We can do better--put the squashees at the bottom and the Dommes at the top! And that, my friends, will be a tiramisu that everyone wants!


My thoughts exactly, Jes.


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> P.S. Thank you to everyone who chose me!! I feel like the belle of the ball, and I'm a kickass road trip companion. I've driven cross-country TWICE, y'know.


i already called dibs on this, and you know I did, so behave!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 29, 2006)

ripley said:


> Okay, no one said me. I am getting in my Mad Max car and running you all off the road. Bastards.



See, this is exactly why I didn't make a list. But if I *had* you know you would have been on it. And I'd have whupped your ass at Scrabble from Kansas to California.*

Oh, and when you give the avatar back, can I keep the horns? 



*In my dreams.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, I would definately need a bus full of ya'll!

IF I HAD to choose only three.... Sandie R and Guy- (counts as only one), Sandie Z, Rainyday, Miss Vickie, Conrad, Tina, Swamptoad, Jane and FL......oh heck this is a project in futility!!!!!!!!!!!

:smitten: hugs to all:smitten: 
Kara


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Did I mention we can hook a trailer to the microbus, fill it with haybales, and have a hayride holding about 30 more? EVERYONE is invited. If you get particularly obnoxious, I have my 2x4, and someone will throw you out of the back of the trailer.


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah



Curvy, you're in my car! No worries! Well, there is ONE worry...I don't like to stop until I'm at the designated destination. I'm sure that's why I wasn't chosen by anyone, either. Rumors of such things get around, dont' you know?? Just ask any of the chickas on the Minnesota BG/BS tours. We had to GO...go..GO...no stopping, daylight was wasting! We had to cover over 1500 miles in a weekend *and* stop at 20+ sites. No time to dawdle or take care of...you know..._personal biz_...

We did make one unassigned stop, but not by choice!






More info on this detour


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> Curvy, you're in my car! No worries! Well, there is ONE worry...I don't like to stop until I'm at the designated destination. I'm sure that's why I wasn't chosen by anyone, either. Rumors of such things get around, dont' you know?? Just ask any of the chickas on the Minnesota BG/BS tours. We had to GO...go..GO...no stopping, daylight was wasting! We had to cover over 1500 miles in a weekend *and* stop at 20+ sites. No time to dawdle or take care of...you know..._personal biz_...
> 
> We did make one unassigned stop, but not by choice!
> 
> ...




Haha. I find him oddly cute!!


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> Haha. I find him oddly cute!!



OH, he was definitely cute, Jes! Not even oddly in my book. Yum!


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat, Please pick me up somewhere along the way!


----------



## Jes (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> OH, he was definitely cute, Jes! Not even oddly in my book. Yum!


What did he think about the backstory and the photo taking? He's probably seen much crazier things, but still...

and what WAS this tour? I've seen the results, but what's going on. Someone explain it, please.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh god... During my Real Roadtrip during spring break, we got pulled over for speeding... My friend was driving... but Driving _my _car...


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Cat, Please pick me up somewhere along the way!



You got it, Allie!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> You got it, Allie!!



Oh Cat, I soooooo wanna travel with you! How could I not mention that????:doh: Can I jump on your bus?


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

Jes said:


> What did he think about the backstory and the photo taking? He's probably seen much crazier things, but still...
> 
> and what WAS this tour? I've seen the results, but what's going on. Someone explain it, please.




I think he thought it was a hoot. As I mentioned on the page, he asked about why we didn't include Paul Bunyan, etc on our magnet. He was pretty well versed in all sorts of Minnesota BIG stuff. 

What was the tour? I'm not sure what you're asking. It was a road trip with big chicks in search of BIG stuff. Read a little here... 
Basically we went on BIG organized tours like that once a year or so. It's such a fun time!


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Oh Cat, I soooooo wanna travel with you! How could I not mention that????:doh: Can I jump on your bus?



Awesome, Aliena! I'll pick you up too!

Hey, anyone want to go on an ACTUAL BG/BS road trip? It's soooo much fun!!

If I make it down to Vegas for the BBW bash this summer, I'm hoping to get some chickas together for a mini-road trip there. Anyone game?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> I think he thought it was a hoot. As I mentioned on the page, he asked about why we didn't include Paul Bunyan, etc on our magnet. He was pretty well versed in all sorts of Minnesota BIG stuff.
> 
> What was the tour? I'm not sure what you're asking. It was a road trip with big chicks in search of BIG stuff. Read a little here...
> Basically we went on BIG organized tours like that once a year or so. It's such a fun time!




There a couple of noteworthy Big Things in my area including the supposed largest bottle of ketchup and the world's largest Amoco sign. I hope to be able to contribute something to your site in the future.


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> There a couple of noteworthy Big Things in my area including the supposed largest bottle of ketchup and the world's largest Amoco sign. I hope to be able to contribute something to your site in the future.



TFG, I'd love to have pix of you with the big stuff on the site! 

The guy who runs the world's largest ketchup bottle site is the best! He's emailed a few times 'cuz of the BG/BS site. My friend Kimmy and I had planned to go to the ketchup bottle festival, but never got around to it. It looks like it's going to be held in July (it seems everything is held in July!) -- you just haffta go! http://www.catsupbottle.com/


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Look, all you peoples feeling left out (and that also means you, shy guy), THESE are the busses I'm talking about. They're for everyone. See, my road trip is a convoy. The busses are for all Dimensions folk. They're outfitted with luxury items, fabulous music, and extra large bathrooms. And there's enough room so that you can stretch out -- or, smoosh that willing, wanting FA into half of one of the seats. 

See, the thing that I've come to not like so much about these threads is that someone always gets their feelings hurt. And when I make a list, try as I might I *always* forget people I adore, SOMEHOW! I did it last time in Buffie's wonderful women thread. It's even harder when we get to include men now, too, so I wasn't even going to try.

The busses are for everyone, so hop on! Look -- people are already loading up. :kiss2:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 29, 2006)

HEY!! Someone needs to pick me up darn it. *sniff* *sniff*
I say do a huge bus trip survivor style...vote people off across the country..lol.
Stacey


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Thanks for the invite, Berna  I say we do in-car makeovers while driving over a gravel road. That should be good for some hilarity.




and bad for my eyeballs. I say OK but only if you promise not to do the eyeliner and mascara while Im driving.


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

It's oddly disconcerting to read posts I haven't made. LOL


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

We're on the way to your neck of the woods, dreamer!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I doubt if they are board members but I'd go on a road trip with these guys any day...
> 
> 1. Vin Diesel
> 2. Harrison Ford
> ...




Ok I want to a lift in that car in more ways than one :shocked:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vince said:


> Well, let's see. I think we could borrow my ex-friend Heather's mobile bus complete with kitchen, shower, toilet, 3 TVs, hi-fi sound system and queensized bed.
> 
> I would have to bring Gangstadawg and George from Holland and me mate Mini to change light bulbs. Conrad can come if Ruby will let him go. The way I see it we need a flashlight and roadmap of the USA. On this BBW Express Discovery Tour we will head for Texas to see if we can get lucky. We can park the bus at Costco and hang around the local Walmart. I can coach the lads about how to pick up big gals. Conrad can stay in the bus checking out Dimensions. Heck, if the lads mess up no one is hurt and it will be a great learning experience. I know Tigers Lily, Ladyrose, Angel, Lilly, Tracijo, Michelle, Fitchick, Em and Big Sexy are hot to climb aboard this Admirer's Dreambus. However, I am too wise to go mixing all those ladies together. Soon enough they would sabotage the trip and leave us stranded somewhere and take off by themselves. Nope, just the lads out for a good time and a few laughs.



You don't know what you would be missimg.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Sweet_heat?_ What's up with that, Tina?


----------



## Tina (Mar 29, 2006)

Jamie. She accidentally called me that last night, instead of "Sweetheart" and said it should be my name, so I did it. For a while.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Look, all you peoples feeling left out (and that also means you, shy guy), THESE are the busses I'm talking about. They're for everyone. See, my road trip is a convoy. The busses are for all Dimensions folk. They're outfitted with luxury items, fabulous music, and extra large bathrooms. And there's enough room so that you can stretch out -- or, smoosh that willing, wanting FA into half of one of the seats.
> 
> See, the thing that I've come to not like so much about these threads is that someone always gets their feelings hurt. And when I make a list, try as I might I *always* forget people I adore, SOMEHOW! I did it last time in Buffie's wonderful women thread. It's even harder when we get to include men now, too, so I wasn't even going to try.
> 
> The busses are for everyone, so hop on! Look -- people are already loading up. :kiss2:



You are so right Tina...I have to admit I was looking for my name in the posts!


I ran out of vacation time when I was listing my trips....but everybody come and party!!!!

BTW...I am so confused with the Avatar stealing...I don't know who I'm talking to!


----------



## Donna (Mar 29, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> ....and Largenlovely (my other selfish pick... I can't help but wanting to have a sweet, sassy, and funny southern-accented hottie, can I?).



I have had the pleasure of being on a road trip (and sharing a hotel room) with LnL. She is as sweet and beautiful in person as she is online. Oh, and she doesn't snore. 

******************************************************
For me, I think I would like to roadtrip with Gypsy and SamanthaNy (from the chatroom...they are my best buddies. :wubu: ) From the boards....Aliena, Miss Vickie, Tina, and RainyDay....there are others I am sure I am missing.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm SOOOOOOO jealous!


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks moonvine! You'd definitely be in my car. And moonchild--I like the moon motif... no seriously, he's really cool and informed. Oh man, who would be #3? Chippy? Ivy? Ashley? Misty? Someone who's name doesn't end in y? Hmm... I'd probably have to pick names out of a hat or something.


----------



## missaf (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG, Cat! You made it to the thermometer! How cool! I only live an hour from there


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

Crud. I had a feeling I was forgetting someone - I want to take Moonchild on my little barely-of-legal-consent-age and shy-with-the-ladies young Dim men tour, too.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> Couldn't pick just three. We'd have to have a tour bus for the number of people I'd choose, with my honey being number one, of course.



Can we have a Red VW Microbus? With a turbo'd up engine? And a kick ass sound system? And an espresso machine? And.. and... and...


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Can we have a Red VW Microbus? With a turbo'd up engine? And a kick ass sound system? And an espresso machine? And.. and... and...


Oh, don't want to ride in our microbus, huh? I can't drive a red one, has to be blue.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 29, 2006)

I need to do a road trip witj my girls from the Chat too. 

They would be Choppers AKA lmbcp, Sammie aka SamanthaNY, Gypsy, Kirs. AKA Smart Fat Chick, Ruffie and again Rainy. Donna and Cat will be the Florida connections. Gosh I really like my daytime chat girls. I wanna take you all

I forgot JOY JOY, and Cindy and Patty and Patty. 

There would have to be another trip for the young crowd I dont think I could keep up with them for some reason. OH yes the reason would be AGE and lack of youth on my part


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> Hey, anyone want to go on an ACTUAL BG/BS road trip? It's soooo much fun!!
> 
> If I make it down to Vegas for the BBW bash this summer, I'm hoping to get some chickas together for a mini-road trip there. Anyone game?




ME!!!!! I'll be there in Vegas! I would love to!


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

missaf said:


> OMG, Cat! You made it to the thermometer! How cool! I only live an hour from there



I did! It was HUGE! Definitely one of the biggest things that I've "captured" for the site. 
Now, go get yourself in front of that thermometer, Missaf! I need to add you to the site!


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> ME!!!!! I'll be there in Vegas! I would love to!


 Awesome Allie! I don't think it would take more than an afternoon to get all the Vegas BIG stuff.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 29, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> it's ok..I felt kinda bummed..but I was never popular in school either
> 
> you can ride on the I didn't get picked bus


I'll be there too. (Haven't read the rest of the thread yet)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted by NancyGirl74
> I doubt if they are board members but I'd go on a road trip with these guys any day...
> 
> 1. Vin Diesel
> ...


We're gonna need a fourth man.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, I've been reflecting on this question all day - because I'm just exactly that kind of dork. There are absolute hordes of people here I'd want to cram into this trip (and y'all know who you are, most likely), but I think it'd be pretty fun and rewarding to take 3 of our cutie-patootie self-admitted young shy-with-the-girls guys here on a roadtrip: Blackjack, Thrifty McGriff, and Mini.
> 
> All three are so smart, funny, and sweet (okay, Mini's sweet streak is perhaps buried a bit deeper than the other two's, but I'm certain it's there ), and all three need to learn that they are fantastic guys with a lot to offer women. What would we do, you ask? Hmm....attend a fat girl burlesque show or two, I'd give them a crash course in Flirting 101 (and yeah, I'd be a trouper and let them hone their skills on me), an adorable self-awareness intervention, things like that.
> 
> Oh. And we'd look for a time machine so Blackjack and I could be the same age, but that goes without saying.



Aww shucks... Thanks a lot Carrie. :wubu: I'll go on a roadtrip with you any day, although you, like any other, will have to pull off some sort of crazy stunt or something to break the ice, because I really suck at that part still.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 29, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Aww shucks... Thanks a lot Carrie. :wubu: I'll go on a roadtrip with you any day, although you, like any other, will have to pull off some sort of crazy stunt or something to break the ice, because I really suck at that part still.



I can totally dig what you're singing, since I have the same problem.

But if you come, you'll have to deal with Warren Zevon being blasted out LOUD.


----------



## Angel (Mar 29, 2006)

Hmmm... Only those who post here.

Ok, gotta pick the guys I know I can trust 

My young friends. The ones who *get* and *understand* me. LOL

GeorgeNL, Mini, and Jay West Coast


What I wanna know is WHO is gonna drive and HOW and WHERE would we meet up? We all live so far away! 

Hey Mini, I want to ride in your dream sports car. What was it? It *will* have plenty of leg room and have belly room for me! I wanna drive it, too! A little secret you guys don't know. I wanted to be a race car driver. So far, I've only pegged to the right a couple of times, around 110 mph. I wanna drive faster! Don't worry, George. I'm a safe driver. *giggles* You guys will have white knuckles and experience the closest thing to - 2 Gs. It will be over before you have time to get scared! 

Ummm Can we skip the Taco Bell, Jay?  Three guys and one girl. Taco Bell wouldn't be a good idea.  I don't think I could take it!!! 


Hey Vince, I wouldn't abandon you males. Someone has to look out for all of you and protect you. LOL. I've always hung around with and got along with guys better. I'd have you guys laughing your *sses off!


----------



## jamie (Mar 29, 2006)

Cat said:


> TFG, I'd love to have pix of you with the big stuff on the site!
> 
> The guy who runs the world's largest ketchup bottle site is the best! He's emailed a few times 'cuz of the BG/BS site. My friend Kimmy and I had planned to go to the ketchup bottle festival, but never got around to it. It looks like it's going to be held in July (it seems everything is held in July!) -- you just haffta go! http://www.catsupbottle.com/



Cat! We went to see the World's Tallest Crucifix a month ago, I should have snagged a pic with..although, would I get struck by lightening for that?

Something to ponder... there is supposedly some stuff in Louisville, but I think they have torn some of it down.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 29, 2006)

My horse and buggy will hold all the people not popular enough to rate a seat on a bus.We will have the best fun, bashing all ...ya'll(sp..never have known how you spell that)

All I ask is that deodorant is used.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

I want to ride with FatLane, too! (((((((((((((((((((((((((FatLane)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jane (Mar 29, 2006)

FL, we always knew you felt that way about...well.....FL.


----------



## Ash (Mar 29, 2006)

Crap. I was away for the day and Carrie flashed a little thigh and lured two of my boys into her car. And eightyseven was already picked. Looks like I won't be driving in the carpool lane...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Crap. I was away for the day and Carrie flashed a little thigh and lured two of my boys into her car. And eightyseven was already picked. Looks like I won't be driving in the carpool lane...


Don't worry! I'm so big, I need TWO cars to haul my butt around!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 29, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Crap. I was away for the day and Carrie flashed a little thigh and lured two of my boys into her car. And eightyseven was already picked. Looks like I won't be driving in the carpool lane...



You're coming with us, lady. I can't handle all these young bucks on my own, y'know (contrary to popular opinion).


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 29, 2006)

The Weatherman said:


> Thanks moonvine! You'd definitely be in my car. And moonchild--I like the moon motif... no seriously, he's really cool and informed. Oh man, who would be #3? Chippy? Ivy? Ashley? Misty? Someone who's name doesn't end in y? Hmm... I'd probably have to pick names out of a hat or something.




awww..you are the first person who mentioned my name and it not be out of pity..


as for everyone else....I love you too  JUST KIDDING...kinda


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I'd pick Fat Lane for the humor
> Saedian for the intellectual conversation
> Ann Marie for the cankles hehe



Hey!! I can contribute you know!! I'm not just a trophy cankle.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks to the couple who were brave enough to want me in their ride - Buffie, I'll take that first class seat... and Ben, I'd even take a trip to the carwash with ya.... just for fun!  

I promse to wear a Transderm patch so I won't vomit while traveling (I'm a motion sickness queen... it's quite horrible.)

I can't make a list... I just did a teeny road trip with Lilly, which was perfectly pleasant, but the idea of getting back in my car for a redo right now is too much for me to think about.


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll be waiting on the train.... in the dining car.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You're coming with us, lady. I can't handle all these young bucks on my own, y'know (contrary to popular opinion).



All of my hopes and dreams are shattered, and my life has lost its meaning.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Crap. I was away for the day and Carrie flashed a little thigh and lured two of my boys into her car. And eightyseven was already picked. Looks like I won't be driving in the carpool lane...



As Carrie said, you can come with us.  Or Carrie comes with us... Whatever way works. I'd be happier with both of you. :wubu:


----------



## djewell (Mar 30, 2006)

Aw man, nobody picked the orthodox jew....


----------



## Tina (Mar 30, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Can we have a Red VW Microbus? With a turbo'd up engine? And a kick ass sound system? And an espresso machine? And.. and... and...



We'll need it for that tour of England, Vick.


----------



## Cat (Mar 30, 2006)

jamie said:


> Cat! We went to see the World's Tallest Crucifix a month ago, I should have snagged a pic with..although, would I get struck by lightening for that?
> 
> Something to ponder... there is supposedly some stuff in Louisville, but I think they have torn some of it down.



Darn, Jamie! That would have been a good addition. Lightening or not!

Here's a map from Roadside America: http://www.roadsideamerica.com/geo/showStateMap.php?state=ky
There's the World's Largest Bat...not the baseball bat that you submitted already...a VAMPIRE bat! That would be an awesome addition!
Oh, and a coffee pot...and the baseball in the wall....


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Aww shucks... Thanks a lot Carrie. :wubu: I'll go on a roadtrip with you any day, although you, like any other, will have to pull off some sort of crazy stunt or something to break the ice, because I really suck at that part still.


I think, the more everyone says this, the more it's self-fulfilling.
I've noticed that the more one brings attention to something: oh, I'm late, I'm so sorry I'm late! So sorry! Late late late! I'm so sorry I'm late!" it has a bigger impact then if you just smile and say: Hi, great to see you! I mean, in the first case, people just remember that you're late and they feel awkward at the rambling. I'm not saying one should ignore, but....don't keep apologizing! It detracts from what might flow normally.

Now, everyone do as I say. Immediately.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2006)

djewell said:


> Aw man, nobody picked the orthodox jew....


Honey, I don't think we can be in a car with you, can we? I've already asked you to marry me, you've declined, so...

And if we ARE in a car together, I think the door can't be closed, right?  Thass a problem, on a roadtrip.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 30, 2006)

Ashley said:


> Crap. I was away for the day and Carrie flashed a little thigh and lured two of my boys into her car. And eightyseven was already picked. Looks like I won't be driving in the carpool lane...



Hey, you snooze you lose!


----------



## jamie (Mar 30, 2006)

Cat said:


> Oh, and a coffee pot...and the baseball in the wall....



I have looked and looked for that damn Coffee Pot... it has become my white whale... I sail the roads looking for it.  I feel like it may have been torn down with new road construction, but I will keep looking. There are dinosaurs on the way to TN, one of these days, we will stop there!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

If I go, Jes and Kelligrl automatically go with me, on account they're now both in my avatar!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> If I go, Jes and Kelligrl automatically go with me, on account they're now both in my avatar!



So that's where Kelligrl has been all this time. 

You, sir, are unspeakably brilliant.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Meanwhile, AnnMarie's head is spinning.

Muhuahahaha.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Honey, I don't think we can be in a car with you, can we? I've already asked you to marry me, you've declined, so...
> 
> And if we ARE in a car together, I think the door can't be closed, right?  Thass a problem, on a roadtrip.




Sounds like jeep with removable top and doors. 

Don't forget your crash helmets


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> I think, the more everyone says this, the more it's self-fulfilling.
> I've noticed that the more one brings attention to something: oh, I'm late, I'm so sorry I'm late! So sorry! Late late late! I'm so sorry I'm late!" it has a bigger impact then if you just smile and say: Hi, great to see you! I mean, in the first case, people just remember that you're late and they feel awkward at the rambling. I'm not saying one should ignore, but....don't keep apologizing! It detracts from what might flow normally.
> 
> Now, everyone do as I say. Immediately.



Sorry, sorry, I just can't help myself. But I'd say I used to be a hurricane of self-fulfilling prophecies, now I'm just a light shower. 

I am too apologetic too by the way. I just haven't been given the opportunity to display until now.  

I seriously am though.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 30, 2006)

A body shop nearby had a '57 Buick Roadmaster in the lot for work, I guess. The chrome was blinding, the green paint seemed straight from the factory and the only thing off were the white walls which were dingy. This car was roomy, powerful and in perfect condition.

Big Sexy, BlueEyed Banshee and Miss Scandanavia get in the car.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

Jes said:


> Honey, I don't think we can be in a car with you, can we? I've already asked you to marry me, you've declined, so...
> 
> And if we ARE in a car together, I think the door can't be closed, right?  Thass a problem, on a roadtrip.



That's okay, Jes. We'll just kidnap him and perform all sorts of goyem perversions.


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's okay, Jes. We'll just kidnap him and perform all sorts of goyem perversions.


Did someone mention my forte?


----------



## Donna (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm scared, someone protect me please


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Did someone mention my forte?



If you're gonna molest an 18 y/o Orthodox Jew, an experienced hand is always appreciated. :bow:


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> If you're gonna molest an 18 y/o Orthodox Jew, an experienced hand is always appreciated. :bow:


Been a while since I molested an 18 year old....hmmmmmmm one hates to lose those old skills.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

I've changed my carload.

ME
Cheetos
Jack in the Box Ultimate Cheeseburger
Bob Barker


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I've changed my carload.
> 
> ME
> Cheetos
> ...


Why do I fear inquiring about the Bob Barker part?


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 30, 2006)

ripples...you know I always have you tied up in my trunk and ready for a trip...'cause I love my girl! :wubu: 

Berna...I had no idea you felt that way! We're in for a grand time!  

Misty...you never know...we just might get to make that long-ass trip we had planned! (if you're still up for it) Stay tuned!

Tina...I'll be the one on the bus doing periodic hand-checks and wearing the hat with the pull-string clapping hands, for in-between the sing-alongs to Devil Went Down to Georgia and 1,000 bottles of beer. Who's bringing the squirt guns?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

Jane said:


> Been a while since I molested an 18 year old....hmmmmmmm one hates to lose those old skills.



That's okay! Jes and I know our way around hot young boy ass! We'll help you!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

why cant i find someone who knows their way around hot young chippy ass.

and i have a nice ass still (better stop the jack in the box tho)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> why cant i find someone who knows their way around hot young chippy ass.
> 
> and i have a nice ass still (better stop the jack in the box tho)



That can be solved! One male probably isn't enough for three catty women anyway!


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

We don't know, because you never showed us.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That can be solved! One male probably isn't enough for three catty women anyway!



Tch, fine. You talked me into it.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

whoo hoo! i hope the gal i like is the one that picks me *stands in the corner all shy like*


and jane: i just never showed YOU tee hee


----------



## Jane (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah, now I get it.....or I didn't get it.....but I would get it if.......SL, fire up the bus, it's roadtrip time.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

*bounces for roadtrips*

btw if anyone ever does happen to be in my area and likes baseball let me know


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That can be solved! One male probably isn't enough for three catty women anyway!



One male probably would last long either.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd last forever! IM HYPER!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> I'd last forever! IM HYPER!



Only Spartacus would be able to last.

And as we're all aware, _*I'M*_ Spartacus.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Very droll, Fuzzy-as-BoBabe. Very droll.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Only Spartacus would be able to last.
> 
> And as we're all aware, _*I'M*_ Spartacus.



Forget you, poser.

_*I AM SPARTACUS, END OF STORY!*_


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Forget you, poser.
> 
> _*I AM SPARTACUS, END OF STORY!*_



_*I AM SPARTACUS!*_


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Regardless of who may or may not be Spartacus, you are all, indeed, dipwads. 

Carry on. 






(Kidding. I lub you all, dipwads).


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> _*I AM SPARTACUS!*_



Haha Carrie called you a dipwad, you Spartacus wanna-be.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

thats KING DIPWAD to you


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Haha Carrie called you a dipwad, you Spartacus wanna-be.



Yes. You're not in the slightest dipwaddish. Not even a tiny little bit.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> thats KING DIPWAD to you



Okay, but only if Blackjack can be Prince Dipwad. Gotta watch out for my boy, y'know.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Haha Carrie called you a dipwad, you Spartacus wanna-be.



I'm less of a dipwad than you are.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 30, 2006)

only the true spartacus would be A KING! not a PRINCE


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 30, 2006)

Have I mentioned here lately what a legend Kelligrl was? She really is missed. 

View attachment images1.jpeg


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Santa, you unbelievable bastard. 





(That was freaking hilarious).


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but only if Blackjack can be Prince Dipwad. Gotta watch out for my boy, y'know.



See? This, and my avatar proves that I have the blessing of Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 30, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> See? This, and my avatar proves that I have the blessing of Carrie.



Always, sweetpea.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 30, 2006)

Spartacus does not want to be a KING! SPARTACUS WANTS TO BE FREEEE!!!


----------



## ripley (Mar 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> ripples...you know I always have you tied up in my trunk and ready for a trip...'cause I love my girl! :wubu:




We'll have a bachelorette roadtrip!! 


*Hires Spartacus to strip for us*


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> *Hires Spartacus to strip for us*


What, _all_ of them?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 30, 2006)

ripley said:


> We'll have a bachelorette roadtrip!!
> 
> 
> *Hires Spartacus to strip for us*



I'll do it, 'cause I'M Spartacus. Regardless of what those other dopes say.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 30, 2006)

djewell said:


> Aw man, nobody picked the orthodox jew....



No one picked me either. Because I'm like all scary and junk.


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> No one picked me either. Because I'm like all scary and junk.



I'd pick you Jack! You and Falling Boy and the Weather Man.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 31, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Don't worry! I'm so big, I need TWO cars to haul my butt around!



Noooooo....

You need *FOUR* cars to haul your *FOUR* cans around!!!!

But we still love you Flo.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 31, 2006)

Baby you can drive my car...


----------



## Jane (Mar 31, 2006)

I've had it with this "I wasn't picked" stuff. We have buses, vans, hay trailers, etc. going. If you don't hitch a ride don't blame others.

Remember, FL is sticking me in the rumble seat, and I don't think we have one.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

Carrie said:


> So that's where Kelligrl has been all this time.
> 
> You, sir, are unspeakably brilliant.


He doesn't respond well to threats...or perhaps he responds TOO well to them.


----------



## Jes (Mar 31, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That's okay! Jes and I know our way around hot young boy ass! We'll help you!


It's true.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 31, 2006)

I think my three would be...man three is really hard to choose. Falling Guy.....UberAris....Swamptoad.
But I would like to be in that car with Vin Diesel from earlier.
Stacey


----------



## UberAris (Mar 31, 2006)

dreamer72fem said:


> I think my three would be...man three is really hard to choose. Falling Guy.....UberAris....Swamptoad.
> But I would like to be in that car with Vin Diesel from earlier.
> Stacey



   someone finaly picked me!!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

Jane said:


> I've had it with this "I wasn't picked" stuff. We have buses, vans, hay trailers, etc. going. If you don't hitch a ride don't blame others.
> 
> Remember, FL is sticking me in the rumble seat, and I don't think we have one.



Heh. Princess, you're SO grumpy!  :kiss2:


----------



## shy guy (Mar 31, 2006)

UberAris said:


> someone finaly picked me!!!


Hey!!!! Man!!!! I picked you go back to page 5 and take a look..later


----------



## Jane (Mar 31, 2006)

Tina said:


> Heh. Princess, you're SO grumpy!  :kiss2:


Remember, on another thread, my theme song was "I Can't Get No (Satisfaction)"...'nuf said.


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 31, 2006)

UberAris said:


> someone finaly picked me!!!



Wow... Shy Guy and I get no love... we BOTH picked you a way long time ago. Gotta do that research buddy. I'm just messing, but I did pick you... haha


----------



## Tina (Mar 31, 2006)

Jane said:


> Remember, on another thread, my theme song was "I Can't Get No (Satisfaction)"...'nuf said.



True! You and Princess both have attitude. The avatar is a good fit.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 31, 2006)

Ah... well... er... I'm a bit behind on my post readings, Sorry guys!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 31, 2006)

dear god im gone for a day and we're up to page 12? AIEEE

so who all is taking me somewhere? can i sing in the car?


----------



## Jane (Mar 31, 2006)

Chippy, shut up, get in the van, and let's get on the road. FL, you know your job...BB you do as well. The rest of you pile in the back...let's get this show on the road. Pee breaks every hour...let's roll. NOW!!!!!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jane said:


> Pee breaks every hour...let's roll. NOW!!!!!



Every hour? You chicks!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

What about this lonely bottle of Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> What about this lonely bottle of Long Island Iced Tea?



You gonna pee in the lonely bottle of Long Island Ice Tea???:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Aliena, "Oh No You DINT!!!"


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 31, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Every hour? You chicks!


 
YOU CHICKS!  Guess you are of the opinion, we only get to empty our tanks when you need to fill up the gas tank? That is not a road trip that is a family vacation with my Dad!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Aliena, "Oh No You DINT!!!"




You could hang *it* out the window, but then you risk ol'chippy closing the automatic windows on ya!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Apr 1, 2006)

EvilPrincess said:


> YOU CHICKS!  Guess you are of the opinion, we only get to empty our tanks when you need to fill up the gas tank? That is not a road trip that is a family vacation with my Dad!



Well, unless Dad was drinking beer as he slid down the embankment to a private tree off the highway.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Aliena....

*cough*

Yikes....

Aye Carumba!

p.s. You So Crazy!!!


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Aliena....
> 
> *cough*
> 
> ...




Bart Simpson!!

WAIT---Wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 1, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Well, unless Dad was drinking beer as he slid down the embankment to a private tree off the highway.


 
we called good ol' DAD, Iron Bladder!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 1, 2006)

I called dad dad


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Bart Simpson!!
> 
> WAIT---Wrong thread!!!!!!!!!!!:doh:



*hahaha* I just read your reply.


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> someone finaly picked me!!!



Aris, I wanted to add you and eightyseven but was thinking.... I already get picked on for being friendly with the younger guys.....and both you and eightyseven are even younger AND barely legal! *giggles*


Edited to add: oops! make sure you look at my name!!! lol... and not the avatar!


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

> Aris, I wanted to add you and eightyseven but was thinking.... I already get picked on for being friendly with the younger guys.....and both you and eightyseven are even younger AND barely legal! *giggles*



lol its cool, like i said I reeeeeeally gotta catch up on the threads I'm in... Barely Leagle is still leagle in my book  and more so in Canada *begins to sing Canadian national anthem*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2006)

It's too hard to pick just 3 people. C'mon I want a bigger list than just 3!!!!

I do have a lot of people in mind that I would love to roadtrip with. :bow:


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> lol its cool, like i said I reeeeeeally gotta catch up on the threads I'm in... Barely Leagle is still leagle in my book  and more so in Canada *begins to sing Canadian national anthem*



I'm 42! Lemme see your ID. :shocked:


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

Yeah its right here... lemme see... OH MY GOD A BEAR BEHIND YOU!!! *runs away*


----------



## Angel (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah its right here... lemme see... OH MY GOD A BEAR BEHIND YOU!!! *runs away*



A bare behind?!?!?!?!  


woohoo!


Don't run away!


----------



## herin (Apr 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> It's too hard to pick just 3 people. C'mon I want a bigger list than just 3!!!!
> 
> I do have a lot of people in mind that I would love to roadtrip with. :bow:



Totally! Just got back from the 1st trip. This time I'm taking you Swamptoad, eightyseven and Aris.  

Not more on a trip, just more trips!


----------



## ripley (Apr 1, 2006)

UberAris said:


> Yeah its right here... lemme see... OH MY GOD A BEAR BEHIND YOU!!! *runs away*




I hear those young guys are tender, if you can catch 'em.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 1, 2006)

*sigh*... Goalies wern't made for running...


----------



## RedHead (Apr 1, 2006)

I have to agree; I want to road trip with so many people from the board!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 1, 2006)

So what does someone have to do to get picked around here? Show some leg? 

<whistles and flashes some ghostly white, slightly prickly gams>


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Naaah, just make over 4000 posts. That seems to be one trick that works.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 1, 2006)

Can we do a convoy????????????? 
That would be freaky........all these BBW's and FA's converging on small towns across the nation......They will be in shell shock for a very long long time!

Just gimme a spot to rest my head...I will be good......I fall asleep in the car in the blink of an eye!


----------



## fatlane (Apr 1, 2006)

Note to self: Karoline will NOT drive.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm most definitely looking forward to my trips I've recently been placed on... thanks Angel and Herin!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll take you and Chippy, 87. Me and Redhead will trick you two out for gas money.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Apr 2, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Note to self: Karoline will NOT drive.


Hee hee...Fatlane not if I am driving...only if I am a passenger.......just nudge me if I start drooling.....promise?


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Can we do a convoy?????????????
> That would be freaky........all these BBW's and FA's converging on small towns across the nation......They will be in shell shock for a very long long time!



Now this is an idea. We could kind of tag-team it across the country--naw, around the world. So everyone could be part of it, yet only go as far as comfortable or could afford to...well, you get the idea. 

If I had to pick only three, well, I'm not sure I could. 

For non-stop entertainment:
Swampy, if he brings along some surveys.
Fatlane and Jane for the sheer fun of their quick wits.

For something more sight-seeing oriented:
Etobicoke
Sandie S-R
TallFatSue


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 2, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> ....
> 
> For something more sight-seeing oriented:
> Etobicoke
> ...



Ahhh, thanks Betty. Anytime!!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll take you and Chippy, 87. Me and Redhead will trick you two out for gas money.



Score, another trip! It looks like my efforts to find a Summer job aren't necessary... I'll just be road tripping the whole time


----------



## Jane (Apr 3, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> For non-stop entertainment:
> Swampy, if he brings along some surveys.
> Fatlane and Jane for the sheer fun of their quick wits.


Oh, Thank You, Betty...


----------



## moonvine (Apr 3, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Score, another trip! It looks like my efforts to find a Summer job aren't necessary... I'll just be road tripping the whole time




I believe I had dibs. Where do I pick you up?


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 3, 2006)

moonvine said:


> I believe I had dibs. Where do I pick you up?



I'll be home in Maryland (15 minutes from DC) in a month


----------



## moonvine (Apr 3, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I'll be home in Maryland (15 minutes from DC) in a month



Ok, I'll be by to pick you up. How do you feel about Disney World? hehe.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 4, 2006)

what will tricking me out involve TSL?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, it starts out something like this:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 4, 2006)

And ends up something like this:






If you're lucky...


----------



## Mikey (Apr 4, 2006)

I am with Tina and Rainyday...three would be so limiting considering I have so many very cool friends from the Board and each brings in their own special dimension and flavor.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 4, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And ends up something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






*spews tea all over moniter*


----------



## Jane (Apr 4, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> *spews tea all over moniter*



(Helps Lilly clean up the tea from the monitor...looks at monitor again...spews more tea on it)


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 4, 2006)

So uhhh....


Where are we going?


----------



## UberAris (Apr 4, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> So uhhh....
> 
> 
> Where are we going?



Good point


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2006)

roflmao...i don't know how old this thread is..i just did a search on my name and found it but i had to respond to the "she doesn't snore" wooohooooo lol though i'm sure it was just a fluke donnerz hahaha

love ya babe *smooch*




Donnaalicious said:


> I have had the pleasure of being on a road trip (and sharing a hotel room) with LnL. She is as sweet and beautiful in person as she is online. Oh, and she doesn't snore.
> 
> ******************************************************
> For me, I think I would like to roadtrip with Gypsy and SamanthaNy (from the chatroom...they are my best buddies. :wubu: ) From the boards....Aliena, Miss Vickie, Tina, and RainyDay....there are others I am sure I am missing.


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2006)

that's one long drive cutie lol




eightyseven said:


> I'm SOOOOOOO jealous!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 18, 2006)

it is impossible for me to make a list of just three so i'm gonna break the rules lol...I'm not gonna list anyone i've already had the pleasure of hangin' with

1)Ripley you got tops on my list babe lol 

2) Gypsy (Dee) and 3) Sam ...both from chat

4) Eric...dear GOD Eric ..sometime in my near future...surely right? lol


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

herin said:


> Totally! Just got back from the 1st trip. This time I'm taking you Swamptoad, eightyseven and Aris.
> 
> Not more on a trip, just more trips!



Now that sounds like a clever plan. *more trips*

Thanks for picking me.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Now this is an idea. We could kind of tag-team it across the country--naw, around the world. So everyone could be part of it, yet only go as far as comfortable or could afford to...well, you get the idea.
> 
> If I had to pick only three, well, I'm not sure I could.
> 
> ...



Sure ....I'll bring along some questionaires!


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 18, 2006)

largenlovely said:


> it is impossible for me to make a list of just three so i'm gonna break the rules lol...I'm not gonna list anyone i've already had the pleasure of hangin' with
> 
> 1)Ripley you got tops on my list babe lol
> 
> ...



Yeah... well I'm breaking the rules (and the speed limit) and comandeering your car along the highway so I could be with ya ... since someone didn't pick me *tear*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Apr 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, it starts out something like this:




well i do have great legs!


----------



## largenlovely (Apr 21, 2006)

aawwww ok, get yer booty in here lol ...i had to go with my girls




eightyseven said:


> Yeah... well I'm breaking the rules (and the speed limit) and comandeering your car along the highway so I could be with ya ... since someone didn't pick me *tear*


----------

